# Need some dimensions, please.



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm making my own slingshot, but i'm not sure how far apart I should space the arms. Or how high they should be from the grip...

Is there a general rule with slingshots?

Can one of you guys give me a couple of rough measurements pretty please?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Have a look through the templates section and get an idea of the various ones there.

This will steer you in the right direction.

http://slingshotforum.com/files/

My usual setup (The Dragon) is 50mm between the forks and rising 20mm above the top of the hand.


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok thanks.

Is there any disadvantage to having the arms too far apart?

Harder to aim maybe?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes and no.

Disadvantages would be a bigger frame, not as easily pocket able, more material required, extra strength required.

Advantages would be user friendliness, harder to get fork hits, larger ammo and pouches pass easily and according to one of Bill Hays' vids, a slight speed increase over a narrow fork.

As for fork height, the higher you go, the safer you are with hand clearance but you will experience higher amounts of strain on the wrist.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

I remember reading it somewhere that you should have at least 2.25 inches between forks for a through the forks configuration.

Do plan to hold the frame vertically or sideways?


----------

